# Best Arm volume #2 Post your pics.



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

*Who has the best Arm?*​
Predator139.92%Insanity53.82%Big Pete1410.69%Tuc Biscuit2619.85%Jimmy3526.72%Panthro32.29%Paul Govier129.16%Other2317.56%


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Ok I had to add Big Pete's to this. All members welcome to post and I will edit.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

tuc and panthro all the way just for the size

panthro knows he is my idol i wanna be bigger then him though gimmie a few years!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

if anyone knows how to photoshop this so that I can zoom in on just my top half, please let me know and I will e mail them the origonal


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Jimmy, E-mail the pick to me. I can fix it.

You are on the far right right?

Double bicep?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Jimmy, you are not funny.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Cheers guys, all I need now are some votes!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Jimmy said:


> Cheers guys, all I need now are some votes!!!


You can vote for yourself. You shouldn't have voted for other lol  I am going to vote but later. You have my vote.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

tuc all the way!!


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Hehe his arm looks bigger than my waist!

Nice one tuc!


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Tiss Jimmy for me, but I may have been swayed by the whole package if you know what I mean, ur in great shape mate, the right balance between, size, definition and symmetry.

So heres a vote for u mate


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

this is me.

18.5" all the way around


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Looking good Big Pete. You dont look like you would be 18 plus stones. You even look leaner than before. Nice going.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

slightly leaner. holding a smidge of water, just about to start cutting


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2004)

Pah, no score for me in this one, I have to do my new cycle soon, then things might be different


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Insanity said:


> Pah, no score for me in this one, I have to do my new cycle soon, then things might be different


I voted for you bro..............that is one full bicept.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2004)

Thanks bro  , I'm gonna get this poll back to the top once I finish my next cycle, and then get the picture changed, then see how the polls go


----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

i personally think that steve naylor has the best arms ive eva seen they are awsum.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Insanity said:


> Thanks bro  , I'm gonna get this poll back to the top once I finish my next cycle, and then get the picture changed, then see how the polls go


You might need to throw in some synthol............lol just kidding.  You got my vote.


----------



## tuc biscuit (Dec 5, 2003)

thanks for the votes lads, but jimmy would blow me away on stage, good to see some accomplished lifters on here


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

but tuc, the poll is about the best arm....thats yours bud.

I voted for other though........cant vote for me and couldnt bare to choose between the rest of you LOL


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Heres(was)mine fire away


----------



## tuc biscuit (Dec 5, 2003)

Lol, looks like one smart cookie just upped the stakes, I better respond 

(good god I need to cut lol)


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Tuc m8 your supposed to take your fingers out from behind the tape when taking a measurement,thats cheatingor are you practising for a cell tech advert


----------



## tuc biscuit (Dec 5, 2003)

lol, I would be ideal for them, they have a penchant for big fat guys it seems hehe


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

tuc, your forearms scare me  You have my vote


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

But cookie's for definition and professionalism me thinks


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Its not fair to count cookies bicep....he is just a short **** with short bellies LOL

All bloody short ****s have good peaks, not fair!!

I'm just not going to be a bb'er at all now unless every one thinks I am the daddy :sulk:


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2004)

Well, it is arm volume I think, and tuc kind of wins that with his 19 inch forearms and 23 or 24 inch biceps...I don't think you can top that Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

right thats it, I'm really going and no one can stop me

......I'm going

........I mean it!!!

..........Dont try to stop me

................Last chance


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Jimmy said:


> right thats it, I'm really going and no one can stop me
> 
> ......I'm going
> 
> ...


cya later!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2004)

Poor Jimmy, we still love you, even though you're only little


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

jimmy is not little believe me lol.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2004)

I'll take your word for it...you checked it out eh?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

i mean his shoulders, i mean his shoulders honest lol.


----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

any 1 her know steve naylor? mr europe overall!!!!! i personally think he has the best arms i have ever seen!!!!! i think the like 28" summit like that ne way:confused:


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

doubt it was 28"!!! manfred hoebal was only (only, lol) 26"

steve naylor's guns at a guess are 21" and ripped, an upper body full enough to rival arnie. just cant remember bout his legs. saw him on stage at port talbot


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> Its not fair to count cookies bicep....he is just a short **** with short bellies LOL
> 
> All bloody short ****s have good peaks, not fair!!


Short who you calling short you you lanky sod i`ll let you know I`m all of 5 foot 7 inches,like they always say the best things come in small packages.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

thats what people with small c0cks say lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey cookie, we are the same height.

How much do you weigh now?


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

ONE SMART COOKI said:


> Short who you calling short you you lanky sod i`ll let you know I`m all of 5 foot 7 inches,like they always say the best things come in small packages.


oh no.. 5"7 is short?... least someone is as short as me than


----------



## GREENLANTERN (Jun 20, 2004)

This is my arm


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

lookin good bro. lean but big aswell. impressive stuff.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

good physique GL


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

GREENLANTERN said:


> This is my arm


After all this time and you look that good and you have not posted? What are you thinking. You look great.


----------



## GREENLANTERN (Jun 20, 2004)

Thanks for the kind comments...much appreciated.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

All of you have good arms, but i think people normally choose by sheer size and seperation between bicep and tricep?


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

good call, so who would get your vote then? jimmy?


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

he's bound to say jimmy is'nt he?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

well I cant choose panthro, osc or yourself cos your my mates

I wont vote for myself cos I have one bicep bigger than the other

I wont vote for tuc cos........I just wont ok!!

If I chose Paul it would look like I'm kissing but

I wont choose Insanity cos he is gay  LOL

Predator and GL are both too good to choose between

Winger is gay too  LOL

That leaves no one so I will stick with other


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

lol, diplomacy


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Jimmy said:


> well I cant choose panthro, osc or yourself cos your my mates
> 
> I wont vote for myself cos I have one bicep bigger than the other
> 
> ...


Im not gay you sucked my d1ck


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

You havnt seen mine yet  youll need to add my name to the list then


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Cheater2K said:


> You havnt seen mine yet  youll need to add my name to the list then


I cant do that but you certainly need to be in there.  Nice peak and big too


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

winger said:


> Im not gay you sucked my d1ck





Cheater2K said:


> You havnt seen mine yet  youll need to add my name to the list then


Seen what?......your d1ck?!



winger said:


> I cant do that but you certainly need to be in there. Nice peak and big too


What are we talking about here?!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Jimmy said:


> Seen what?......your d1ck?!
> 
> What are we talking about here?!!!


Shall we slow it down to a 2nd grade level for ya?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Jimmy, you are funny.

I will have to keep tabs on this thread.

I was reading down your list and at first thought it was of the serious note until I read the one about insanity.

That was funny!

You are a funny guy, big too.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Jimmy, you are funny.
> 
> I will have to keep tabs on this thread.
> 
> ...


Except for the balls


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

thanks hackskii

ringer, my balls are only small cos I constantly empty them LOL


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Jimmy said:


> thanks hackskii
> 
> ringer, my balls are only small cos I constantly empty them LOL


Rotflmfao...........you are the greatest.  Save some for your workouts.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

rofl  always good to have a laugh in the mornings, pretty tired today from the killer work out last nite, but hey, its legs tonite so i need to get me energy back


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

That is what stimulants are for mate


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Greenlantern, you look good.

Thick and strong looking.

Jimmy where are you?


----------



## GREENLANTERN (Jun 20, 2004)

Thanks mate...I try my best for an old un!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

How old?

Im 44 along with winger.


----------



## GREENLANTERN (Jun 20, 2004)

I'm 46 and been training since early twenties.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Greenlantern, you are older than me.

Dont feel bad, I feel really good for my age and most people cant tell except for the eyes

You look really good. I hope I look that good when I get to your age

That would be an improvement.

Have you done gear?


----------



## GREENLANTERN (Jun 20, 2004)

Thanks Hackskii. I certainly dont feel 46 and can still train as hard as I did 20 years ago. You asked if I have ever taken any "gear"? The answer to that is that I have never taken any steriods at all...probably because in my early days of training I was at gym's where no one took them or knew anything about them.

I have competed a few times and did well...but couldnt make any further progress in competitions without taking gear - so I decided not to bother with competitions anymore and to keep on training for my own enjoyment - which I have done on and off for over 20 years now.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ONE SMART COOKI said:


> Heres(was)mine fire away


I just seen this for the first time. Nice arm and even better lighting.

Black and white pic, when was that taken in the 70's...............lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Hey Greenlantern you look great. I forgot and had to go back and do a search. Hackskii is right. You look strong and built, im not gay ok. 46 impressive.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=257


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

winger said:


> I just seen this for the first time. Nice arm and even better lighting.
> 
> Black and white pic, when was that taken in the 70's...............lol


Winger you cheeky old sod I`ll give you 70`s I was only just born then not like you you old codger running around with your flares on and platform shoes:eek:

Actualy the pic was taken in 96 at my last ever show had to pull out of a qualifier for the britain 4 weeks out the following year due to ill health and havent been able to do or get near doing one since but fingers crossed I may manage it in the next couple of years.

When we going to see a pic of you then sporting you 19 inch guns and that zimmer frame you go about with,raflmao,


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ONE SMART COOKI said:


> When we going to see a pic of you then sporting you 19 inch guns and that zimmer frame you go about with,raflmao,


You are a funny man. Nice to see you posting again................


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Great to be back,

I had to have a week away from the net it was driving me crazy,toooo many people asking questions and want this and that it was like aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh so I chilled out for a week and got my own training back in order.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey cookie, I like your arm and if I was gay then I would like to kiss it.

Hey, I am not even gay and want to kiss it. 

Nice to see you post again.

Now, where is Jimmy when you need him?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I will throw Jimmy a bone...................................r


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

why do you need me hackypoo?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Jimmy said:


> why do you need me hackypoo?


Duh, you are tighter. Dont play stupid. Oh you are not playing?...................My bad

Jimmy get off of the couch and put the Lays potato chips away and start posting

When you said you were on a 6 day split, we had no idea it was your butt cheaks


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Jimmy, you know I need you, you big muscle type guy.

Just wanted to see you post Mr. Biohazerd Moderator!!

XXXOOOO

Thats hugs and kisses in case you did not know!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Jimmy, you know I need you, you big muscle type guy.
> 
> Just wanted to see you post Mr. Biohazerd Moderator!!
> 
> ...


Hey bitch dont you be moving in on my main squeeze............:mad:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

i've always wanted to have twins

everyone wants to fcuk the jimmymeister


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

BTW if you punks made me a bigshot mod here too, then I would post more....till then LOL


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

When the board turns gay then we will make you a super mod ok Jimmy hat?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey Jimmy, I do want to read your posts, even the gay ones.

If I give you some reputation points will you post more?


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Well all I can say is cookie is definatley(sp)no bodies *** shag bag


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

no, reputation points mean nothing to a girl like me! I need diamonds Hackski


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Jimmy said:


> no, reputation points mean nothing to a girl like me! I need diamonds Hackski


lol. You are one funny gal


----------



## tuc biscuit (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm bloated to feck at the minute.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

The only bloat I see is the massive forearm and bicept............lol


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

that picture always seems to amaze me, let me get to that size


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Me 2 times 2


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Cheater2K said:


> You havnt seen mine yet  youll need to add my name to the list then


more photo promises hey cheater


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

lol, i posted my arm a while ago


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Cheater2K said:


> lol, i posted my arm a while ago


lol


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

you beauty!!!!!

i got 4 votes!!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Hey Pete how much do you weigh now? You keeping your gains? Hows the balls? Sorry.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

lol, weighing 255-258 at the mo.

gonna post up a "before" pic very soon, and leave 8 weeks to an "after" pic.

just need to get some secret ingredients together and im sorted

and the balls are fine, thanks for asking


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

thats seriously heavy man, get ur pics up matey


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

soon, looking in bad shape ATM. so thats what the before and after is for

but soon....


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

What is the criteria?

Do we judge by size, how lean, shape, length, tone, bicep shape, bicep peak height, sexyness or what?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

MatracaBergFan said:


> What is the criteria?
> 
> Do we judge by size, how lean, shape, length, tone, bicep shape, bicep peak height, sexyness or what?


Just the arm you feel looks best :lift:


----------



## tuc biscuit (Dec 5, 2003)

oooooh, jimmy has almost caught me


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

didnt realise that LOL

we are the champions eh tuc?


----------



## Arutkaf (Jan 15, 2005)

Here are a pics of my best muscle The arm


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

That arm looks awsome.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Arutkaf - that's one big arm, lean as well going by the vascularity.


----------



## Marle (Jan 17, 2005)

Arutkaf... damn that is a nice bicep....


----------



## Arutkaf (Jan 15, 2005)

one more ! but its little old lika 3 weeks ago! Iam little harder now and better triceps


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

quality peak mate!, well done.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Arutkaf said:


> one more ! but its little old lika 3 weeks ago! Iam little harder now and better triceps


Mate , your looking good and hard in a non gay sort of way, but get someone to take some better pics IMO.

There is good delt, bicep peak and tris look ok, 3 weeeks ago and you say looking harder now and better tris


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

samurai69 said:


> Mate , your looking good and hard in a non gay sort of way, but get someone to take some better pics IMO.
> 
> There is good delt, bicep peak and tris look ok, 3 weeeks ago and you say looking harder now and better tris


You do look good. Use this for an avatar!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

the pics together on 1 page? Then it would be a lot easier.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

John said:


> the pics together on 1 page? Then it would be a lot easier.


I agree. Maybe even put them all on one pic.


----------



## christianh3 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi this was a few weeks ago (not just my arms sorry)


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

You look awsome mate. You should have put that in the members pics. 

Welcome to the board, you look really good and I am really jelous.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Christian, you look thick.

You got some bigass arms...


----------



## christianh3 (Nov 30, 2004)

winger thx for the welcome and compliment bro'.

hackskii, i am thick (as in dumb lol)...thx for the kind comments mate.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Hey Christian, what are your stats. Height and weight and not in stone eather...he he. Yea he does have some big ass arms for sure.

Hey bro, you should probably move this over to the members pics.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think those tendons under his arm pits look cool.

You look strong Christian.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> I think those tendons under his arm pits look cool.
> 
> You look strong Christian.


What the hell you doing checking out his armpits.........lol.

Yea he looks like a gymnist. The only weakness I see is his back should be a little bit wider, other than that perfection. Sorry Christian dont put me in a head lock.


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

heres my effort, pic is a bit dark though lol


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

thatd good, nice and thick


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Carlos901 said:


> thatd good, nice and thick


Yea Carlos likes it thick.

Lee the second pic is most impressive.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Crappy pic, but this is a cropped picture showing my arm backstage at Leamington.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

This was the whole pic by the way. It's from my phone so the detail is lost, but this was the one James L had on his fridge to inspire him, or put him off his lunch! I'm into very low single figure BF% in that pic. Four site skinfold test totalling 4mm. Nasty.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, the degree of seperation is amazing.

See massive cross striations.

Nice, Id do ya......


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

That's odd, cos my wife won't go near me when I'm like that!

Anyway, guess what my arms measured that day?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Traps, rear delts and bi's look huuuuge..

What were the old ambassadors of pain measuring that day?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nine Pack said:


> Anyway, guess what my arms measured that day?


14"?.................. 

16?

Hell, I dont even know how much you weighted nor how tall.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

People don't believe me when I tell them...............14.5 inches right arm, 15 inches left. It's the detail that gives the illusion of size. I can't say for sure but I was down to under 3% by my estimations at that show.

Got beaten by Nathan Selcon & some other guy with a distended gut at that show. Still got my invite to the britain though..... Where James kicked everyones ass!!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Paul, will you ever be postin up in the members pics section? Like before your next comp and maybe do a journal?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ah24 said:


> Paul, will you ever be postin up in the members pics section? Like before your next comp and maybe do a journal?


Nice ah24. I dont care about the pics cause I know he looks awsome. I want to see his journal.

Paul hooked me up with a routine (thanks Paul) and I am making gains and no injuries/pains.

I want to personally thank Paul for my results! 

Paul that back pic looks wicked! 14-15 inch arm at 3% bf is massive. Only proportions matter.

At lets say 12%, how big would that be Paul?


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm not sure what they measure in the offseason as I get a little tubby, see pic below taken last weekend on my phone, I'm just over 200lbs at the moment. I would guess that my arms are about 16-17 inches offseason. I'm no monster, but I do have good symmetry & try to improve on my condition every time I compete.

In 2008, I'm going to be so far down on the BF% that they'll need a new word, cos 'sliced' won't be sufficient!


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Not decided on if I'll do a journal yet. I apply myself to my prep so much that almost every waking hour is spent either eating, preparing food, training or doing cardio.

In the past I have had to juggle a full time job and my bodybuilding, but now I am running my own business, I have a bit more time. Essentially, I live the life of a pro BBer as I tend to do three hours work a day (I don't count my personal training hours as 'work' as I love doing it). If I have time, I will do a journal, but would like to do it properly if I am going to do it at all, and this requires a certain amount of time to be committed to posting & answering queries.

Never say never though.........


----------



## chrisg (Jan 13, 2007)

Awesome abs nine pack!!

What training do you do for abs?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Nice intercostals too!

What is your job besides personal training then?


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks guys, this is god's honest truth, I don't directly train my abs at all. Have'nt done for over ten years. The only stimulation they get is from bracing my core when using heavy weights elsewhere in my programme.

I run my own business distributing CNP products to gyms, shops & other PT's. I plan to open my own gym later this year if finances permit but that's still in it's embryo stage at the moment. Watch this space.............


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Man I wish I looked like your off season pic. 

I used to train in the same gym as Rory Leidelmeyer many years ago.

I would see that guy get up to about 300 lbs off season and diet down 80 lbs to make contest weight.

I think that is a bit hard on the body.  I think not getting to fat off season is smarter.

Anyways looking good Paul! Now start that journal.....lol


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

I have been guilty of getting too fat in the offseason. Last year before I strted dieting I was nearly 250lbs and fat with it, not quality.

My friend John Hodgson from CNP gave me a telling off so I vowed to stay tight after my shows last year & have managed to keep quite lean. I guess I'm about 7-8% at the moment. It's nice not having to waddle around & sweat all the time!

Anyway, next poll: Best legs! I have some good leg shots.....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, 200 lbs and you look very good and lean, this tells me you have quite a bit of lean muscle on you.

Very impressive.

I concur with Winger, I love the new routine.

But I am waiting for that 15 week spanner wrench that should be here in about 4 weeks time.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Don't think I've forgotten about that. It's a tactic rarely used, but I have tried it with a few people (myself included) & it certainly seems to work.

Patience............ all will be revealed.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nine Pack said:


> Don't think I've forgotten about that. It's a tactic rarely used, but I have tried it with a few people (myself included) & it certainly seems to work.
> 
> Patience............ all will be revealed.


I know. I trust ya.

I really like this routine, I swear I can feel myself grow, my arms seem to be bigger too, all this and I am post cycle too.:love:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well im making good gains too. If anyone would like to read my journal feel free. Click here.

Oh by the way. I dont do gear.

Anyone can make gains using gear. Yes even my brother..........lol

I am tickled pink (like anybody talks like that) with my latest personal best. 135 lb standing front presses with no belt for 18 reps. Who's your daddy bitches.........lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

winger said:


> Anyone can make gains using gear. Yes even my brother..........lol


***, don't pick on your superior.........................

Good way to get your ass kicked................

I'll take you over my knee and spank the dog crap out of ya......see?......


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> I'll take you over my knee and spank the dog crap out of ya......see?......


Bring it on LITTLE brother!


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Now now kids, simmer down. If you're really good, I may even show you how to get your delts from this(sorry, can't re size it):



To this, in 12 months (crappy pic I know but it illustrates a point):



I'm 15 lean pounds heavier in the small pic than in the big one. Can you tell I've only just sussed out how to attach pics?!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

So how did you do that? Nice job. How much time did it take?

Big delts make the bb imo.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, can I guess?

The shoulders are one body part that has one of the most androgen receptor sites, I always notice my shoulders explode on gear and I can tell when others are on gear due to the shoulders growing so fast.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Nine Pack said:


> Now now kids, simmer down. If you're really good, I may even show you how to get your delts from this(sorry, can't re size it):
> 
> To this, in 12 months (crappy pic I know but it illustrates a point):
> 
> I'm 15 lean pounds heavier in the small pic than in the big one. Can you tell I've only just sussed out how to attach pics?!


Synthol  :rolleye11


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

DB,

You cheeky s*d. I have never used synthol, or escicline (spelling?) or anything like it. I know you said that just to wind me up though so I'll take it in the manner it was intended. :blowme:

I have an exercise that is solely responsible for hitting my side delts so well. It's a traditional move that I've modified to make it far more effective..

The fact that someone might think it's synthol is flattery though so people can think what they like, I know it's all home grown me.

Winger,

In truth, the first pic is 2003, however my delts were sadly lacking up till 2005 so I figured out this new way of hitting them better. The second pic is from the WABBA show in Colchester last August that me & James did. The difference in the delts actually took about 8 months to manifest.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I know the secret Paul Booth side delt explosion exercise.

na na na naaaaaa naa


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Have I already let you in on that one? PM me with an description then so I can see if you do know it.


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Let us in, pleaseeeeeeeeee, i'll buy u some flowers. :becky:


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

My secrets are usually kept for my own use & my loyal clients, though I may have let the odd one slip on here on occasion.

Send cash to the ''Paul wants a new car'' appeal, and all will be revealed.:rolleye11


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Can i pay in kind, wink wink.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Romeo69 I love you. 

Paul, how dare you leave me in the dark!

I feel like a mushroom, in the dark and fed some sh1t.........lol.....just kidding.

Ok let me guess. Hackskii (bastard) hasn't said sh1t so dont worry. I hope he gets my email....lol. You grab a pole with extended arm 30 degrees (just guessing). With the other arm you grab a dumbell and do side laterals?

Am I close or do I have to be KIND to you too.......lol

Oh damn, I dont think I can sleep tonight. I want bowling ball delts. 

I am still laughing on Romeo's post. Check your rep points mate........


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Paul

You better cut back on those carbs you looking a bit chubby for the off season.. 

Wade



Nine Pack said:


> I'm not sure what they measure in the offseason as I get a little tubby, see pic below taken last weekend on my phone, I'm just over 200lbs at the moment. I would guess that my arms are about 16-17 inches offseason. I'm no monster, but I do have good symmetry & try to improve on my condition every time I compete.
> 
> In 2008, I'm going to be so far down on the BF% that they'll need a new word, cos 'sliced' won't be sufficient!
> 
> View attachment 8595


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

staffy said:


> Paul
> 
> You better cut back on those carbs you looking a bit chubby for the off season..
> 
> Wade


I know. I actually let my condition slide from peeled, to being merely shredded. I am thoroughly disgusted with myself. 

Winger,

Hack does know. I've told him too much so will have to kill him now. Still, it was nice while it lasted.:axe:

Romeo, I will reveal the exercise for the side delts soon on another thread....


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Now I have to stalk you for the info. :rolleye11


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

I have a waiting list for stalkers you know due to popular demand. :crazy:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Nine Pack said:


> DB,
> 
> You cheeky s*d. I have never used synthol, or escicline (spelling?) or anything like it. I know you said that just to wind me up though so I'll take it in the manner it was intended. :blowme:
> 
> .


yep just a pure tease bro 

awesome looking delts i said that when i saw u at the colchester show in the summer:beer1:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

You two get a room.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks DB, I knew you were only messing. Winger on the other hand is extremely lucky he's accross the pond :mmph:

If I make it accross this year, you're in biiiig trouble cos I'm going to put you & Hack through some pain. We can even train too!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I do know, and I will be telling winger very soon as soon as he pays me for personal training.......haaaa haaaa LMAO, prsonal training........haaaa haaaa

Hey Paul gets paid, I might as well get paid from that free information.....haaaa haaaa

Pay up winger or no info......lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nine Pack said:


> Thanks DB, I knew you were only messing. Winger on the other hand is extremely lucky he's accross the pond :mmph:
> 
> If I make it accross this year, you're in biiiig trouble cos I'm going to put you & Hack through some pain. We can even train too!!


Bring it on big daddy. 



hackskii said:


> Pay up winger or no info......lol


I will bitch slap it out of ya foo. :axe:


----------



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

hmm, whats so special about this exercise? why is it so much a secret. doesnt realy matter, it might of worked for you, but who is to say its gonna work for everyone


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Borris said:


> hmm, whats so special about this exercise? why is it so much a secret. doesnt realy matter, it might of worked for you, but who is to say its gonna work for everyone


You always get some jelous/negative people dont ya:rolleyes:


----------



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

> You always get some jelous/negative people dont ya


i dont see anything negative about my post?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

What isn't negative about it..i dont mean to start an argument.

But your comment was un-needed IMO, why say 'hmm, whats so special about this exercise?' Its a bit of banter between them and its undeniable how well it has worked for Paul!

Sorry but just my opinion


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, Paul does train some big boys that happen to step on stage.

One of those big boys just got his pro card last year.

What he knows is pretty impressive by my standards, so much so I cant tell ya.

I follow his routine he gave me and to be honest, I totally love it, winger too.

Less volume, more time off, better gains.

Paul is a personal trainer, was a professional bike racer, his girlfriend happens to compete in track at the international level.

Paul is into sports therapy, massage sports therapy, sports rehab, the list is very long.

Seriously I take his words myself as gold.

He is totally genuine, humble, smart, and quite compassionate.

I PM often with him and all his responces are not only uplifting but inspiring and informational.

He is defo one guy I would want in my good graces.

This post might sound like I am sucking up but honestly, I never met a dude in my life that was so right on, on routines, and anatomy.

Borris read some of his posts on making the chest wider if you doubt me.

I hold Paul in the highest regard.

And yes Borris, that post was not positive.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I have been training for 31 years and pride myself on my knowledge of training. I have been in the gym with pro bodybuilders for generations.

I was skeptical of Pauls routine, but it does parallel how I train (H.I.T.) so it wasn't a stretch actually.

For us hardgainers and us guys that are up in age it is very easy to overtrain.

Paul hooked me up and so far so good. Maybe it was a change, maybe it was a new approach.

Ok Paul out with the shoulder routine.............lol.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Borris. I did'nt take your post as negative. I welcome people questioning my methods, as it gives me the opportunity to keep re evaluating them myself.

This particular exercise is, as I said a traditional move, nothing earth shattering, with a simple adjustment to make it a darn sight harder, but more productive. As it's harder, we have to use much less weight, so even less chance of injury. I pride myself on having never had a major injury (save a small bicep tear from training ther day after a show). To address your concerns, I have had my clients & training partners try this one & all agree it's a real kick in the ego, but bl**dy effective.

I only mentioned it as a joke earlier in this thread to wind Winger up, but as it's sparked a bit of a discussion, here it is, albeit a bit off topic:

Dumb bell side laterals my way;

Sit on a bench with legs outstretched in front of you on the bench (you'll need to shuffle back along the bench). Your calves should be resting on the opposite end of the bench to your butt. In this position, you have removed the feet as anchor points so cheating is nigh on impossible. Now lean slightly forward, about 80 degrees at the torso and perform side lateral raises, keeping the elbows behind the midline of the body (behind the side seam on your t shirt). Try to keep the thumb lower than the little finger throughout the movement and do not rotate the arms ( a good guide is that you should not be able to see your palms in the mirror at the top of the movement, just the end plate of the dumb bell), all you are concerned with is the arc that the upper arm is travelling through. It matters not how high the dumb bell actually gets, so long as your elbow is kept slightly bent and brought up to the height of the shoulders. Use a 4-1-4 tempo, and remember to keep leaning forward a bit. Three sets maximum, 2 warm up, one failure, but be prepared to drop the amount of weight you are used to using on laterals considerably. I can use 22.5 kilo bells standing, but struggle past 14 kilos seated like this.

Now I'm going to bill you all retrospectively!


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Funny tht, i do this movemovent, but standing, i'll be trying it seated this week, thank you Paul and if u could send my bill to Winger please.


----------



## welly (May 12, 2006)

As one of Pauls clients I have been doing these for a while, and I think they are working :beer1: (I think my delts are my weak point). The main thing this technique does in my opinion is remove a large number of the mistakes commonly made when doing this movement.

1. Swinging the weight and making the exercise also a lower back exercise.

2. By leaning forward and keep the elbows high keeps the tension on the side delt rather than tranferring the tension on to the front delt as most people do.

Personally I try and raise the weight only until I feel my Trap start to engage.

But when doing this you have to be comfortable with using light weights and not care about the spotty skinny kid who is sneering at you because he can lift more badly.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

romeo69 said:


> Funny tht, i do this movemovent, but standing, i'll be trying it seated this week, thank you Paul and if u could send my bill to Winger please.


LOL. I would rather owe Paul then cheat him out of it. :rolleye11


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Welly is my star client. The changes we have managed to make in the seven months or so I have been training him are exceptional. He's one of a small group of very dedicated clients that I still train, as I reduced the amount of PT I do in order to conncentrate on my supplement distribution.

Like Welly says, ignore the guy next to you doing them badly with double the weight. You can get him back by having delts twice as big. :lift:


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Anyway, back on topic. I think it's time Supercell put a pic of his gargantuan arms on here to shut everyone up!


----------



## Bulldog77 (Jun 23, 2008)

> Welly is my star client


For now matey 

I think i am over the cold and ready to start on the road to a new me(hopefully no hiccups this time)


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Come on Bulldog, we got work to do on you!


----------



## Bulldog77 (Jun 23, 2008)

I know m8 i been a little slack , injurys Vegas then a bloody chest infection wonderful 

I need to motivate myself so i can take myself to the next level , and with your help i know i can achieve what i want


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nine Pack said:


> Anyway, back on topic. I think it's time Supercell put a pic of his gargantuan arms on here to shut everyone up!


Oh my, Paul is a gargantuan arms dealer now.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Well, PT, supplement distributor, international arms dealer. It's a natural progression :gun:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Rotflmao


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

winger said:


> Rotflmao


GDTS

(goddamn text speak!!) :tongue10:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nine Pack said:


> GDTS
> 
> (goddamn text speak!!) :tongue10:


GMTA

(Great minds think alike):rolleye11


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Haaa haaaaa, this could go on forever.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

ICBWWLIWW

(It could, but we won't let it, will we?) :tongue10:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

NWSN, ISSH, R?

(No we shall not, it should stop here, right)

Sorry had to chime in with my piece


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

PIG

(Paul is good)


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

SI,SIN

Stop it, stop it NOW. :axe:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nap.........sorry.

Nice avatars Paul.


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

erm well heres my tupence worth


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

jimmy gets my vote.. u can be a big marsh mellow man with big huge arms or shredded like a rock with better shape.. and never like marsh mellows that much they dont go well with the beers...lol. :beer1:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

This thread is 3 years old


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

hackskii said:


> This thread is 3 years old


Well everybodies arms should have fukkin grown then!!!


----------



## pauluk27 (Oct 19, 2006)

aint got a tape measure. lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I dont know but Paul wins the most hair contest hands down


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> I dont know but Paul wins the most hair contest hands down


Start a big hair thread.......lol.


----------



## pauluk27 (Oct 19, 2006)

what do I win? 

Good gun though 



hackskii said:


> I dont know but Paul wins the most hair contest hands down


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

pauluk27 said:


> aint got a tape measure. lol


holy sh1t... how did you do that...how did you shave that gorillas arm!!!


----------



## pauluk27 (Oct 19, 2006)

Flattery!



Patch said:


> holy sh1t... how did you do that...how did you shave that gorillas arm!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

pauluk27 said:


> Flattery!


LOL.


----------



## MESSY_UK (Sep 27, 2004)

Im sorry, i suck at taking pictures. Quickly took one for this thread, will do another half decent one when i get a chance.

Not exactly the most impressive arm, does the job though. Meh


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

It looks like you left your watch on in the sun there mate! :tongue10:


----------



## MESSY_UK (Sep 27, 2004)

pauly7582 said:


> It looks like you left your watch on in the sun there mate! :tongue10:


:gun::beer1:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

If this attaches, then my arm is 20 1/8" in the picture, (which is not very good, phone pic in a mirror).


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

You are a beast Nytol!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Cheers mate, :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, that is big Nytol, how much do you think was added with the slin/GH combo prep?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

About an inch.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

nytol

if i took steroids, i would be big like you!!


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

I'll post an arm pic but I don't know how to get the image on. Clearly its not that hard, but how do I do it??


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

nothing special 

Taken early this year when I was a measley 180lbs

Im nearly 15st now but no idea how big they are.

and yes, my bathroom is now tiled and plastered....pmsl


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Thats a good arm Five o mate.

Lean and vascular too!

Nice one


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Bulldozer said:


> Thats a good arm Five o mate.
> 
> Lean and vascular too!
> 
> Nice one


Cheers matey

:thumb:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Nice pics Jimmy, go on, get the tape out, 

(My bathroom is still not tiled,  )

You have some nice triceps size as well as biceps, a well balance arm I think.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Nytol said:


> Nice pics Jimmy, go on, get the tape out,
> 
> (My bathroom is still not tiled,  )
> 
> You have some nice triceps size as well as biceps, a well balance arm I think.


cheers mate, thats a good compliment coming from someone like yourslef bud.

Yeah, I just thought fugg it the other day and ended up doing it with those bloody mosaic tiles  , then got JCdonny to plaster the other side, looks ok, not perfect but not bad for a 1st attempt....lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice arm mate.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Thanks fellas


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello and my effort!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Either you have small wrists or you have one hell of an arm mate.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Cheers Winger.

Have never measured wrist size, so couldn't tell you. Can do out of interest! They've been bigger, as have been 'au-naturel' for 2 years.

They could do with a bit better shape at the mo, but its a struggle making any significant progress.

STOW


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Other half of the pair!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Arms prob about 19" cold, never managed to get over 19.5 cold. Any suggestions lol.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

and when they were 19.5 was a big fat B'tard


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Nytol said:


> If this attaches, then my arm is 20 1/8" in the picture, (which is not very good, phone pic in a mirror).


Over 20"... very big arm mate, never managed to do it


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Fook me jw007, you look massive. Get on stage ffs!!!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Cheers mate,

Been there, done that........always thinking of going back tho.. you never know, reading some of the show threads on here gives me itchy feet sometimes lol


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

You aint far off condition wise now. Where did you place when you competed?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

jw007 said:


> Over 20"... very big arm mate, never managed to do it


Looking superb mate.

Leaner than me too.

I am 6'1 so my arms still don't look as impressive as arms tend to on guys with shorter limbs,


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

1st/2nd in few junior comps, won a few novice intermediate classes, then moved to Mr classes and place 2nd/3rd couple of times but was only 22 when i retired lol


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Nytol said:


> Looking superb mate.
> 
> Leaner than me too.
> 
> I am 6'1 so my arms still don't look as impressive as arms tend to on guys with shorter limbs,


Cheers mate

Bit taller than me damn it lol, i used to be over 5'10, i know this cause i had to bend my knees very slightly to get into the medium height class in a NABBA show when a youngster, but now every time i get measured it comes in under 5'10"...... I reckon the years of heavy squats have def squashed me a bit, reckon on half inch at least


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

jw007 said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> Bit taller than me damn it lol, i used to be over 5'10, *i know this cause i had to bend my knees very slightly to get into the medium height class in a NABBA show when a youngster,* but now every time i get measured it comes in under 5'10"...... I reckon the years of heavy squats have def squashed me a bit, reckon on half inch at least


PMSL :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

jw007 said:


> Arms prob about 19" cold, never managed to get over 19.5 cold. Any suggestions lol.


Synthol?......Just kidding mate.....lol

Hell, why do you need bigger arms?

They are already bigger than 99% of all bodybuilders anyway.

There is no magic numbers for when arms look good or big, yours look killer just the way they are.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Synthol?......Just kidding mate.....lol
> 
> Hell, why do you need bigger arms?
> 
> ...


Synthol... not for me, needles need to be to big and go in too deep, not into pain lol.....otherwise ....









You know what its like, I always wanted 18" arms then i got em, and its like "is that it then, still dont look that big to me" Been stuck at 19"ish for years now, not that bothered, prob could get em to grow but i dont do that much aas anymore.

Plus my mate has over 20" arms and they always look loads bigger than mine (prob not to other people but i prob suffer bigorexia lol)


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

jw007 said:


> You know what its like, I always wanted 18" arms then i got em, and its like "is that it then,


I think Greg Valentine thought the same thing too

Haaaa haaaaa, look what he did........lol


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

yeah i know, but [email protected] me, didnt he look awesome, would have been great if he never got put inside... just to see how far the human body could develop lol

Hes my hero!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Gregg did look good pre synthol.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Awesome arms JW, inspires me to lose a bit of insulation to cut mine a bit, prob best way I can improve the shape in my current absence of any significant supplements.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

stow said:


> Awesome arms JW, inspires me to lose a bit of insulation to cut mine a bit, prob best way I can improve the shape in my current absence of any significant supplements.


Cheers mate,

Your arms look pretty beefy, but arms always look a lot bigger if cut and a bit vascular.......especially in tight T-shirts lol


----------



## darksky (Dec 7, 2009)

PLEASE,PLEASE...can anyone tell me how to get my triceps popping out ? ive been training them of and on all my life but cant seem to get them out..,whats going wrong ?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

lovin the vintage JW postage here lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

What do you do for them?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Arms prob about 19" cold, never managed to get over 19.5 cold. Any suggestions lol.


Aaahhh cute.. Joe was shy back then and blocked out his face. Now he's plastered everywhere. :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> lovin the vintage JW postage here lol


LMFAO, wish I looked like that now:lol: :lol:



TaintedSoul said:


> Aaahhh cute.. Joe was shy back then and blocked out his face. Now he's plastered everywhere. :lol:


Yes, shy i was, now i dont give a fck

Ps

since then my arms have been over 19.5 cold prob more, now neither are no where near 

Form zero to hero to zero to hero and now back to zero

That was only 2 years:lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

jw007 said:


> LMFAO, wish I looked like that now:lol: :lol:
> 
> Yes, shy i was, now i dont give a fck
> 
> ...


Never mind bro....(I'm sure Nytol fkn added a couple of internet inches to his:lol


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Never mind bro....(I'm sure Nytol fkn added a couple of internet inches to his:lol


your all heart

FCK FACE:cursing: :cursing:

:lol: :lol:

xxx


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

jw007 said:


> LMFAO, wish I looked like that now:lol: :lol:
> 
> Yes, shy i was, now i dont give a fck
> 
> ...


and in true jw fashion they will be back to awesome proportions in a few months again mate,i dont doubt it.

(fkn hurry up tho eh,cant stand this lack of gun war:cursing: :cursing: )

xxxxxxx


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

thats me lol


----------

